# Useless Billy had to buy a cell phone to cope with his Agoraphobia #271



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

hold on a sec, he need to check his text messages...


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

Does Billy know what agoraphobia is?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

.....anyway, glad somebody got a new'n started.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

.....now I know what agoraphobia is too.


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Does Billy know what agoraphobia is?



he will goggle it up on his stolen laptop.....


----------



## TommyGunnz (Feb 16, 2015)

Billy says he's just like 85% of Americans who also suffer from agra.... he don't know how it's said. He's gonna use his phone to google it.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Good un Ridirt. Just dont know what a fear of farming has to do with it.


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

lol-ing........^^^


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Billy ain't never been scared of spiders.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy ain't never been scared of spiders.



That's Anacondaphobia you idjit


----------



## mattech (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Gone fishin again...gone chunk 'em out and reel 'em in...


----------



## mattech (Feb 16, 2015)

Whatz up folks


----------



## mattech (Feb 16, 2015)

I need to get motivated


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Is this it?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

If I had some oysters, I would make some oyster stew.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Is this it?



Are you scared of peanut farming peanut?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Booyah.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

That boat would be good for trolling.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey bo$$. How's the storm


----------



## mattech (Feb 16, 2015)

That's a slow boat, I doubt it does a ¼ mile in 10 seconds.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Billy suffers from ergophobia hasn't worked a day in his life b


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Watch the "7 person boat crash" after that vid. Man that driver is an idiot. At no point when he was driving did it look like fun.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

This is he first time in the history of Billy threads that I had to google a werd in the title. Not sure how I feel about that


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey bo$$. How's the storm



Probably got bout 8" right now, but it is supposed to come down all day. Good thing is there is not much wind right now and we are not getting big drifts, if you get my drift.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Watch the "7 person boat crash" after that vid. Man that driver is an idiot. At no point when he was driving did it look like fun.



Is that the one where the hot chicks go slamming about?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hot chick flap^^^


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

You saying the wind is not piling up, KD?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Is that the one where the hot chicks go slamming about?



Yeah, dude I'm sure has more money than sense.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

that was sceery.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Yeah, dude I'm sure has more money than sense.



Yea.. He needs a boaters ED class


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You saying the wind is not piling up, KD?



Well in around about way that is pretty close to gist of what I was trying to get across. Of course there a lot of variables that come into play as well.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Bout had all this Global warming I can stand.


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

oops1 said:


> This is he first time in the history of Billy threads that I had to google a werd in the title. Not sure how I feel about that



sorry big guy........


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Ridirt is like me, he chooses his word carefully, we just dont have many to choose from.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2015)

yep


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

true KyDawg........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

I got that, I hate being in a line and being in a crowded store. I get very uptight and forget half the things I was going to get.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2015)

I ain ridin in either of dem boats


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I got that, I hate being in a line and being in a crowded store. I get very uptight and forget half the things I was going to get.



Wish I could get to a store.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I could get to a store.



That bad already Boss?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2015)

buy all da milk an aigs Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Bo$$ it fwezzen down here, its in the 60tys, goin down to 28 one nite this week.I know how U feel.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

We stocked up on fwozzen foods.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

How we goin to defwost them is the question.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Puttem in a tent an set it afar.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Help!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> How we goin to defwost them is the question.



I use a lamp


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> That bad already Boss?



The road that I live on does not get scraped. I could go if I had to in my 4 wheel drive.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Bo$$ when we have  hurricanes we party, Doyall have a party when fwozzen in.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Bothering the wife a lot more than it is me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The road that I live on does not get scraped. I could go if I had to in my 4 wheel drive.



Did Uloan outthe 4-wheel  drive to.

Wut U needbo$$, I'll e-mail it.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bo$$ when we have  hurricanes we party, Doyall have a party when fwozzen in.



Yeah, we just don't have many people at them. Bout ready to go in there to get me a cup of coffee and put two fingers and a thumb of makers in it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

She feels twapped, Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

That will heat U up Bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Did Uloan outthe 4-wheel  drive to.
> 
> Wut U needbo$$, I'll e-mail it.



Nobody over here even tries to go any where. In fact as I look out my widow you cant tell there is even a road there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Makers makes a cold day warm and happy


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

U could make swaberry daquries wid all that snow.. Just sayen.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Hillbilly gonna get it next, but it looks like he is going to get a lot more ice.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Take pics Bo$$!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2015)

I was in the grocery store earlier today, and it was a madhouse, all the folks grabbin' milk and bread so they can eat milk sammiches when it snows. I buy bacon and beer and likker. And steaks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2015)

Snow and sleet comin' down here. And wind.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Bo$$, wish I was there wid ya. How much makers do U have.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2015)

We don't usually get much ice here, usually either snow or rain one. Those ice storms, we're high enough up to be up in the warm rainy air most of the time. It cold here now, though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I would buy the same H B. Who needs milk in a snow storm.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is a picture of my back yard.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm askeered to post in here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

H/B, wut kinda likker did U get?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

U fwozen to 3333333. How many 3 was there?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I'm askeered to post in here.



Thanks to you, I have a fear of squirrels.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Didn't work. Just look at a bed sheet and you will get the general Idea.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

No party here its kinda nice.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bo$$, wish I was there wid ya. How much makers do U have.



Including the one in the Christmas decanter 3 bottles.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Bo$$ does it look like this there?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> We don't usually get much ice here, usually either snow or rain one. Those ice storms, we're high enough up to be up in the warm rainy air most of the time. It cold here now, though.



When I worked in Waynesville it didn't get much snow that winter.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"""""""""""""""""""""""""****************************************************************************************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Those are ice sickles & snow.


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

danggit......goot icycle flop K


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

How your puter don't fwezze up Bo$$.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Tank dirt. tanks fer noticeing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Bo$$ i$ fwozzen in time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Sunny Beaches. retirement home with a open bar!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Feel better Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Splash of coffee wid makes ta wake things up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2015)

MM, some years we don't get a lot and some years we get feets of it. Not many big ones this year so far, just constant little ones. Where did you work at in Waynesville?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Pushen snow comin soon to U.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Billy cel phone say it 52* near Savannah and no rain till 11PM. Lets go on a short coon hunt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> MM, some years we don't get a lot and some years we get feets of it. Not many big ones this year so far, just constant little ones. Where did you work at in Waynesville?



 I did oversight for an engineering firm on the  SR living home across from the lake. Its been about 6 yrs ago.  I stayed in Maggie Valley. Was there two days a week. 

There was a Gas station/ Chicken restaurant /Bar that had a sign on the front door that said we do not sell drugs just chicken and beer.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks to you, I have a fear of squirrels.



Sciurophobia.

Thanks google.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Where do you find those short coons Scrapy?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, they actually didn't sell drugs that I know of, Mig. Chicken not bad though.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I did oversight for an engineering firm on the  SR living home across from the lake. Its been about 6 yrs ago.  I stayed in Maggie Valley. Was there two days a week.
> 
> There was a Gas station/ Chicken restaurant /Bar that had a sign on the front door that said we do not sell drugs just chicken and beer.


 Chicken under glass


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Where do you find those short coons Scrapy?



All marsh coons. Nary one drags the ground toted by the ankles.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, they actually didn't sell drugs that I know of, Mig. Chicken not bad though.



I ask the lady about the sign. She said people were coming in at the bar asking for a hook up.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Waynesville is the only place to get Makers if you been watching elks in the park , Right?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Me n t.p. just went to the local Mexican restaurant. As we was getting in the truck she pointed out ice forming on my trucks step and I said yeah yeah that's cool hurry up and get in the truck its cold out here. I buckled her up and stepped up on the step to get in, slipped on the ice and wrenched my back, bout broke both my arms and busted my hiney.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

You just can't get there from there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Where is Odel, Bo$$ ?


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks to you, I have a fear of squirrels.



Update*** A woman is behind the whole deal...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Dang T hope you is ok.. 

I hope to get back up that way and stay one day NCH.. its a beautiful place.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

T P, thats not agud start. & it can happen so quickly. Ya'll be carefully drivin .


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 16, 2015)

Boss just said we could leave early here....

Ice forming on the gutters.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I hate to hear that .. TP.. Did tp say.. Told ya so? That's what mine woulda said.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Where is Odel, Bo$$ ?



He is so far back in his house, that you cant see him. I put a bag of cedar chip bedding in it yesterday.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Pretty much, oops. Not in those exact words, but I know what she meant.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

You will be sore tomorrow T. Prolly wont be able to get to work.


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. fall down.........


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. say ummpp when he hit the ground........


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

t.p. giggled at T.P..........


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

T said bad words.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

T looked around to see if anyone saw him.


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. tried to play it off like he was cool.....


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Ya'll pickin at TP.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Kick a man when he is down.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I was not.. Scrap. I personally don't see anything funny about it.. He could have been injured


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. may have needed some TP when he got home......


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

I always laugh at people when they  fall.........then I will check to see if they are ok......


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 16, 2015)

TP gonna sue the Messican restaurant


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

I wish this rain would freeze  I don't want to work tomorrow


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Billy wants snow


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Me n t.p. just went to the local Mexican restaurant. As we was getting in the truck she pointed out ice forming on my trucks step and I said yeah yeah that's cool hurry up and get in the truck its cold out here. I buckled her up and stepped up on the step to get in, slipped on the ice and wrenched my back, bout broke both my arms and busted my hiney.



Maybe listen to the little lady once in awhile. Hope your alright. When I wrench my back I'm down for the count


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

The kids want to go sledding


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

I want to put my coveralls on and make snow angels


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Who's with me


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Has the ice made it down to Atlanta.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Who's with me



I'll be there. Made a bunch when I was a kid in YANKEE town


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Woohoo. Got the flop^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=825481&stc=1&d=1424123409

My Doge not very happy.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Boss go out and make a snow angel and post a pic


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Is that a pecan tree?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Boss go out and make a snow angel and post a pic



Yea. Come on Bo$$


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm glad y'all like the snow. I no like it so much.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Is that the hot chic tv tobacco neighbors house, KD?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Billy just came by in that ol truck. I heard him spin out and hit the ditch when he got to the curve.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

You can do it


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

T you about to go and rescue Billy?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is that a pecan tree?



No cars up on blocks?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

144 peeps lookin at the winter weather thread. Bet the summer weather thread ain't as poplar


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd be mad a KD to. At least you could have got im in the carport


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

You should have black ice in the morning bigs. Go ahead and sleep in


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Boss go out and make a snow angel and post a pic



Come on come on come on


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is that a pecan tree?



No, it is a sliver maple.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is that the hot chic tv tobacco neighbors house, KD?



Yes it is T.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

I ain't got many issues. Just don't like lines and people who talk on the phones while in line not paying attention to moving foward and slowing the process. It gets me mad


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

If I laid down in that snow to make a snow angel, I would never get up.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> No, it is a sliver maple.


 Got water in that bird trough?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

And the lady at CVS with the coupons.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

I got milk , no baloney.

I'll have a mayonnaise sandwich.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

I have issues at the lunch line people want to talk and not put the order in. Then get to the drink fountain and talk and hold up the drank line.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If I laid down in that snow to make a snow angel, I would never get up.



Bo$$=Perminate angle in da snow


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh yea. Snuck another won in


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> And the lady at CVS with the coupons.


And the lottery players.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I have issues at the lunch line people want to talk and not put the order in. Then get to the drink fountain and talk and hold up the drank line.



Fuzzy= not patient


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> And the lottery players.



Hey. We got to hit our numbers man


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

I got issues with folks on the phone in any public place.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Got water in that bird trough?



Yeah I put Peak anti freeze in it so the birds would have water.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Phones at the cash register drive me nuts too.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks purdy code thera.. Bo$$


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Ill slap a lottery player.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

If I was at bosses house I'd build s now man..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't like people in general


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't need that much snow


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

I hope KD has plenty of old tires and pallets to burn.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I don't like people in general



We don't like Harry peeps. In general. LoL


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Snow bound in Fla.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Sumpin got in fuzzys fuzz


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I hope KD has plenty of old tires and pallets to burn.



He'll be alright.. He bought all those extra heaters


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

No snow or ice here


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Its nasty looken out side & 69 degrees.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Billy called said he on the way to save boss.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

I ain't fuzzy no mo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I saw a wreak today because of texting.....


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Flopp


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

cloudy, windy, warm, and a few rain drops here in sowega.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

She still had the phone in her hand when it stopped, she said the lite turned red to fast. She almost T boned the car that left when it turned green.


----------



## mattech (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Windy an warm NoWeFl


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

No hog in trap again.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm goinhaveta choot him at nite.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Folks don't take the time to learn to text n drive.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I saw a wreak today because of texting.....


 Why did texting cause you to see a wreak?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm goinhaveta choot him at nite.



Is he eating the corn? How do you know if he's even around?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Folks don't take the time to learn to text n drive.



She just got some O J T. Next time look while closer to the lite. When it hit her she stomped the gas, scared her bad.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Dale Lameroux - Dominos fastest pizza box folder at more than 1000  boxes per hour. Fuzzy, can you beat him?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Fuzz likes this weather  he runs around nude and pretends to be a yeti


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Windy an warm NoWeFl



Do florida sqwerls move on windy days?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Scapy being funny, lols

yes Rob he's eating the little outside up to it. & I have a game cam there. I also have a motion lite there to see him at nite if I sit there. He's use to the lite now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Do florida sqwerls move on windy days?



I bet some do go to the feeder I have. They moved very little here yesterday.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Who was young?

They had a dozen children all born when they were young.   ??


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Who was young?
> 
> They had a dozen children all born when they were young.   ??



A) The Parents

B) The children

C) None of the above


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I could go look an see if the skwhirls move,but its to windy for me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Dale Lameroux - Dominos fastest pizza box folder at more than 1000  boxes per hour. Fuzzy, can you beat him?



After my email I'll prob get demoted tommorer


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

We haven milk&bread to nite for supper, in honar of those snowed in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Kinda quiet in here tonite.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

I say let them eat cake too.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Flopp


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Go to be hawgs Scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Most dark. Gotta go check my multiple squierrel trap catcher. and my crawfish traps.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Scraps got he hawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Snow has stopped. It will be here for a while. Not going to get much out of the twenties here. Gonna be 3 one night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Fuzz likes this weather  he runs around nude and pretends to be a yeti



That was hurtful.  I am not a beast I am a human being


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Boss I like to walk in the frozen snow and listen to the crunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Nuttin but chilly rain here. Evenin folks....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

My milk & bread isready, BBL


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Snow has stopped. It will be here for a while. Not going to get much out of the twenties here. Gonna be 3 one night.



You got any grape syrup?
Real snow makes da bestest snow cones!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You got any grape syrup?
> Real snow makes da bestest snow cones!



Not out of the cow pasture


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You got any grape syrup?
> Real snow makes da bestest snow cones!



My kids use to do that, I am not in the mood for anything cold right now. Now a hot toddy would be different.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

A hottie sounds good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Mt got banded for going bat cap crazy on a reloading thread


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Oil fixen to go up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Poor matt, hated to do it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Happy Prez day.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Happy Prez day.



I got double time today. Ty tax payers


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Happy Prez day.



Does that include the present one?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm on internet restriction but I snuck outfor a minute!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

The world is very unstable.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope I don't get caught.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

the real question is why is Billy afraid of one particular kind of goat?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

You in the big house owlfisher?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Pappy getn some ww


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Might have to sleep in the truck but I got a pint out in the tool box!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Surprise............,.,..........Flop!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Was I late or real early. LOls


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Inbetween.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Is it alright to eat potatoes that have eyes growin out  em?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

This storm gonna put my hay plan to the test Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

yep  snowing here


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

Pappy gots cornbread and soup beans too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

cole slaw too


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Happy Prez day.



Thank you . I thought it was Valentines holiday on a Monday.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

just checked outside agin... mostly sleet now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

national winter weather day.

Sure glad I put extra hay out fer da cows yestidday


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Is it alright to eat potatoes that have eyes growin out  em?


  Oh Yes, cut out the eyes and save them for seed and eat the rest.  I hope the PETP , People for the Ethical Treatment of Plants, don't hear about cutting out the eyes.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Bo$$ is gonna come down when all the snow and ice melts and we gonna catch us a mess of shellcrackers and bream.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Oh Yes, cut out the eyes and save them for seed and eat the rest.  I hope the PETP , People for the Ethical Treatment of Plants, don't hear about cutting out the eyes.



I hate it when my food stares back at me


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bo$$ is gonna come down when all the snow and ice melts and we gonna catch us a mess of shellcrackers and bream.



That sounds good Hawk.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't worry Bo$$. Billy gonna come dig you out !


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

break the stems off, peel 'em, cook 'em and eat 'em.  Nuttin wrong with them unless they done got real soft and wrinkly


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Nexium  is my best friend . getting old six.. Heart burn all last week sat morning thought it was a heart attack... Started nexium now I feel like I'm 20


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

Blasted Billy done stolt my Camaro!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

I got da sour stomach now.  Been feeling bad all day with my gut burning.  I reckon it is a virus that has been going round.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

Pappy likes to fish too, Hawk


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

I like fish so much I am having salmon patties tonight. Or as my wife says samon.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Yall can prolly smell them.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

It's cold


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Cold flop


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Pappies welcome too.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

My buddy is at the hospital waiting on his first to be born


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

He wants me to come up I said no


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

Pappy is suppose to take Dylan fishing this weekend, but it don't look like that will be happening


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

I will see the baby when they get home


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I hate it when my food stares back at me



They say winter weather is depressing. Glad we don't have any around here.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

I love me some pattys of salom.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He wants me to come up I said no



PARTAY!!!!

you needs to go Bigun


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bigun done gots an invite to tha baby poppin out partay!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Me too scrappy....All I can think about is bream beads,crappy beds,bass beds and creek wadin.....I cant quite know what to think about all them folks that want snow.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He wants me to come up I said no



Good idea....babys come when they want too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

not if you snuff 'em


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Last year we got on a bream bed so big  it went a solid 200 yds


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He wants me to come up I said no



Tell him to just text you a picture. Thats what smart phones are for. Besides, hospitals don't have bars.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

I like a good crokette patty


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

I could smell em from across the lake.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Bigs that was very billy of you


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Billy would be proud.......


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

What eye miss?


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 16, 2015)

Yello?????


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 16, 2015)

Reebs is goot


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 16, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Missed


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 16, 2015)

Goot try slick


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Hills that was a cheap flop


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What eye miss?


You been doctorin strawberries?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 16, 2015)

Hills put no effort in the prevees page


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 16, 2015)

The cheaper the better


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Nah, I been yootoobin while the chillin took a nap this afternoon. Them naps is getting far and few between.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

roast, rice and gravy almost done.
Eating good tonight!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

hay T


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

Pappy done made ezerbody mad er sumthin.

see y'all later


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Why yall run Pappy off fer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

He don't like a beef roast?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Bama done made me hungry


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Wife usually makes good Salmon patties. I should have gotten suspicious when said she used a new recipe and it was more healthy. Why is it that the more healthy you make something, the worse it taste.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Make me something that is unhealthy, I will take 3 helpings of it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just want to say i'm  hoping for the best for you guys up in the snow/ice area.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Ketchup makes every thing good Bo$$


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wife usually makes good Salmon patties. I should have gotten suspicious when said she used a new recipe and it was more healthy. Why is it that the more healthy you make something, the worse it taste.



left out the egg and salt didn't she?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

We had a ice storm here bout a few years back......Wierdest thing I've ever seen.Tree branches breakin sounded like 22's going off everywhere.Lost power for only 3 days though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Wut eye mist


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

I just made homemade frozen pizzas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Wut eye mist



Our brothers and sisters to the north are losing power and lumber.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 16, 2015)

Gonna


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 16, 2015)

Go fer an easy


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> left out the egg and salt didn't she?



Yep. Reminds me of the time she made some vegetarian chilli. While it was cooking she tasted a sip, and said "It's missing something". I said sure is, THE MEAT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Might go pile up on the couch and just watch TV, nothin but a cold rain here. Glad we aren't getting ice though.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wife usually makes good Salmon patties. I should have gotten suspicious when said she used a new recipe and it was more healthy. Why is it that the more healthy you make something, the worse it taste.




My dad always said cholesterol was what you put in food to make it taste good


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yep. Reminds me of the time she made some vegetarian chilli. While it was cooking she tasted a sip, and said "It's missing something". I said sure is, THE MEAT.



vegetarian chili?
No such thing. She just made vegetable soup.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Never mind, I red it all. Mist nutten but samon gravey roast potato that look at yea.And a 200acre brim bed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm sorry ya'll frezzen up there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

To show how I feel for ya'll up there,I just ate some pecan swirl icecream.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

It was tuff to do, but it had to be done.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I put some pistachio nut on top also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> My dad always said cholesterol was what you put in food to make it taste good



 I like that!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I hope Odel had a gud meal.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

It is salmon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> My dad always said cholesterol was what you put in food to make it taste good





Jeff C. said:


> I like that!



Then just take a pill.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I hope Odel had a gud meal.



Left over rib eye, and his dry food.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It is salmon.



Sled dogs love salmon.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm tired so not gonna be on long , but some good news
I think my son is going to mofit in tampa for bone marrow treatment, and then just maybe one pill, it could be a good thing.
and remission for a long time with one pill, everything looked good
thanks to my friends and your prayers,  now I will shut up, but I do appreciate the prayers and I did not need anything else but your support and prayers. My billy's are special, thank you. me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Any thing gud on T V


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Somebody is missing a Chihuahua looking dog. I have never seen it, but right now it is in Odell's house curled up next to him.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you so much,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2015)

Glad to hear that it's going better, Krun.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds like Goot new Krun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

BEST news of the day K run


----------



## karen936 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks hillbilly. You have to appreciate what you have,
and I am so thankful, I'm going to bed I'm tired long week
last week, many issues but this one was the most important.
I love you guy's.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Any thing gud on T V



Swamp Peeples ain't bad.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Odell may have saved that little pup, Bo$$


----------



## karen936 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bama you the man


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Good News Karen, glad to hear it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Good deal, K run!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Think I'll go watch some of the home boys!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 16, 2015)

No excuse but I'm dranking heavy tonight. Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm goin to have to learn how to set up this direct remote.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nite NIte, sleep tight and sleep in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Bama you the man



Wha'd i do?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Them bozes is gator chooten.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Any thing gud on T V



I'm watching a rerun of the Walton's with the spanish close captioning turned on. I heard its a good way to learn a new language.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

I am watching Kiss the Girls with Morgan Freeman.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I was getten to big for my britches, so bee kay got me a bigger pair.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

I learn spanish at work.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

The few days in Moultrie cant get here quick enough for me. I am glad it was not this weekend though.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> left out the egg and salt didn't she?


 That's heading to Yukkk already.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Kyk, and another friend are going down a day early this year. Just spend some time crappie fishing and riding the piney woods.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Goin to the club this weekend to try and put a hurtin on a pig or two. Maybe get in on a rabbit hunt


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

Wut we learn about sand blastin today.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Pappy we were not mad at you.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Wut we learn about sand blastin today.



I got blasted and slept on the sand at PC Beach, many years ago.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I learn spanish at work.


I gave up. Couldn't take Grampa Walton talking like the guy that owns Los Vaqueros restaurant. 


KyDawg said:


> The few days in Moultrie cant get here quick enough for me. I am glad it was not this weekend though.


Me neither.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Goin


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

For the


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got blasted and slept on the sand at PC Beach, many years ago.


That's the hardest bed ever.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

Flip


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Kilt three squirrels before the cold rain set in


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Hating this cold weather


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got blasted and slept on the sand at PC Beach, many years ago.



I slept in a life guard stand on Jax beach back in my younger days. You might not survive the night doin that kind of thing now


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That's the hardest bed ever.



At the time I didn't mind it much.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Kilt three squirrels before the cold rain set in



Any booners. You are saving the lives of many deer DHD


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

How cold is it down there Pnut?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Evening dhd.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Pappy done left us.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Power done went off twice.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

It's a boy  my buddy accomplish something I could not

Now I hope my wife wants to go home  

If not she can get a ride back


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 16, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Any booners. You are saving the lives of many deer DHD



I know right!! We saved some fawns for sure!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Evening bo$$


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Evening to the rest of ya'll too


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Power done went off twice.



I'm hating that ya'll getting ice. I HATE freezing rain!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 16, 2015)

I love snow though...as long as it isn't to much


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2015)

well, i need to go do something useful. See y'all later.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm hoping for heck for ice and snow  close down the roads so I can have the day off


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Later bama


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Robert is not useless. That's a turrble thing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bo$$ gone have a cardinal shoot!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hay


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Nyello


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm hoping for heck for ice and snow  close down the roads so I can have the day off


Didn't you have off today?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How cold is it down there Pnut?



I just went to the bathroom outside with no shirt, so ain't to bad. Wind has really picked up though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Comin over the bird bath bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Over you, over you! No the other way bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

He lit in the silver maple! In the tree! In the tree.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

He's gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Bo$$ gone have a cardinal shoot!



Got this one close enough for the pellet rifle

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=825546&stc=1&d=1424140692


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Willie has teeth now?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I just went to the bathroom outside with no shirt, so ain't to bad. Wind has really picked up though.



Well keep it that way for a few more days. You best come down there and visit with us.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

I magine I can slip away a little while.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Howdy Mark.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got this one close enough for the pellet rifle
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=825546&stc=1&d=1424140692


No cars on blocks in that one neither.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Power finally went out so we're off to bed.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

My bet is a panorama would reveal a car on blocks in the neighborhood.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Power finally went out so we're off to bed.


You got gas? I got gas and proud of it.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> My bet is a panorama would reveal a car on blocks in the neighborhood.


I got a coondog and he is meaner than a junkyard dog.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> My bet is a panorama would reveal a car on blocks in the neighborhood.



Well the snow did cover up the beautiful tires that line my drive way.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

He is primarily a junkyard dog and secondary coondog.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Dang limbs is snapping off. Loud too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just hit the 60° mark here. Brrrrr.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

I got gas logs, Scrapy. About the same as lighting a candle though, pretty much just for looks. I haven't even turned them on. Everything else is electric.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well the snow did cover up the beautiful tires that line my drive way.


If you need a set of tires you can go to the snow Bank.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

I got a youngin that can talk the horns off a Billy goat.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Sweet baby Jesus she's just like her mama.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Yak yak yak yak yak yak


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

That's crazy T. Y'all be careful.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Yak flop!^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Surely you got some torpedo heaters in the shop that you could bring in the house.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

No school tomorrow T.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

LoL pnut, I just got an email from t.p.'s teacher saying school was canceled.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

It ain't electric no mo if the power is off.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

ttt


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

I ran all my propane heaters empty a few weeks back drying out my bathroom in the barn the last time it got this cold and my pipes busted. I ain't real prepared but we got lots of clothes.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

You mighty right, scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

If it is an ice strom T, you could be without power for a while.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

I am glad we aren't getting ice this year


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Good luck t enjoy the quiet time


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hook up to your welder T.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You mighty right, scrapy.


Thought I might have been wrong like you got a generator or something.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope the chickens don't get to cold.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

The last ice storm I remember was when I was a kid.....hearing those tress branches snap is a different sound.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> The last ice storm I remember was when I was a kid.....hearing those tress branches snap is a different sound.


 Not as bad as a freight train.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

I got 10 generators at the shop. But they're 25 miles away.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh snap. I forgot about the chics.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

What the heck am I gonna do wid da chics?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Do you have an electric blanket, T?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Whoever planted slash pine gonna swear off of 'em.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just found out kid's are outta school tomorrow.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Whoever planted slash pine gonna swear off of 'em.



The ice storm that hit east Ga last year destroyed a lotta pine trees.  I drove through a week later and it was awful.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

Pine flop ^^


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Do you have an electric blanket, T?


 If you do you could wish it had power.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Pappy is back


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good luck with the power issue T.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Thought T had a wood burning Blanket.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

It's lovely here always cep when its hot. We got underground power, and Weather Underground.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Thought T had a wood burning Blanket.


 Like a wood stove made out of pallets?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Brought the chics inside for the night. Lol at the wood burning blanket.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Yall funny


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey nut how was the campin trip


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Pnut might have saved the cheekuns little lives.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good job T.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

It was good bro.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

No school Fo kiddos here too  

Yes scrap I had the day off today  but you can't have enough


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

They was getting cold too. They had made friends with each other and was huddled up tight.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd be using the fireplaces but they all choked up with gas logs .


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

You should bring the fam up to Allatoona to camp this summer


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> They was getting cold too. They had made friends with each other and was huddled up tight.



Hope t is asleep.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

I got all choked up from gas earlier  how can something so nasty come from such a sweet girl


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Like a wood stove made out of pallets?



More or less.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

t knows she ain't got school tomorrow and she's still up going yak yak yak yak yak yak yak ....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

I got one do the same thing, bigs.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Bring tears to your eyes.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Brought the chics inside for the night. Lol at the wood burning blanket.


 Better hem 'em up on that wood burning blanket or you'll have a mess in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Pnut and Odell, saving lives tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Pnut and Odell, hip hip hooray!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hip hip hooray!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Better hem 'em up on that wood burning blanket or you'll have a mess in the morning.



t will have 3 or 4 of those chicks in bed with her tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Guess that little dog is still in Odell's house. It is bout 15 degrees out there right now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Guess that little dog is still in Odell's house. It is bout 15 degrees out there right now.



is it black and white?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2015)

Stay warm folks, I'm out.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Watching Diners, Drive-ins and Dives. That old boy knows where to find some fine grub.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> is it black and white?



It is a light brown color. It will be fine as long as it stays in his house.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

They are serving soft shell crabs on tv.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Agoraphobia phone say it is 58* .  Did not go coon hunting for It says it will rain in 8.5 mo minutes. I don't like hunting in the rain.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

Be a good night to do some road riding. All the limbs popping sounds like rifle shots...


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Whoop there it is


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2015)

That's what Billy would do anyways.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Its a bird!
Its a plane!
No! 
Its pnutman!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They are serving soft shell crabs on tv.


There is a joint around here that sells fried hardshell jimmies to the tourists.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

I have to cover a guy on vacation tomorrow and another guy called off looks like I will be working a double tomorrow


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

#ihatepeople


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

The only good part is I can get the same amount of work done in 11-12 hrs


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Cause I only break for movements


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

There once was a man from Nantucket him and his son got saved by the coast guard


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

They don't claim em to be soft shell, just fried.

Tourist = dumb.  Even if they cut their lip they won't be around long enough to complain much.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> There is a joint around here that sells fried hardshell jimmies to the tourists.



Lot of places will run a peeler in on you quick.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

The gobna just just added Cherokee to the list of ice emergency


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey boss I like that show too  my wife hates Guy


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

And that other lady with the same haircut


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> There once was a man from Nantucket him and his son got saved by the coast guard


I know that man.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

That's breaking news right ther


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

My wife used to vacation in Maine in the summer as a kid... I make her tell me stories of the 4 lb lobsters


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Be a good night to do some road riding. All the limbs popping sounds like rifle shots...



When we need to clean up some gators we wait on a thunderstorm. Lightnin sure has abad effect on gators.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nite y'all! Hope all y'all northerners stay safe and warm.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Night Pnut.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Agoraphobia phone and Weather Underground both crazy.  Ain't raining and I went to the bathroom in the yard. I woulda gone hunting in a tee shirt.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Wurd


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Disafternoon I poured out some corn in the back yard 25 steps from the backdo steps and left the light on for them to get used to. I'll cut out a silhoyet of me and tape it on de back doe too.
(I been trolin on the deer forum) don'tchaseee?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

goot idear


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Scraps stolt my I dear


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

I got one Saturday night on my way home. Bent my bumper back on my tire and it smelled like burning rubber. Knocked out a headlight and lost a turen signal complete.  Called a buddy to snatch my bumper off the tire with a snatch rope.  By the time he got there I was in the midst of a sobriety test for not having a turnsignal light.
Glad they didn't call PETA.


----------



## mattech (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Feb 16, 2015)

Been a busy day for me.


----------



## mattech (Feb 16, 2015)

Getting all my stuff together for the ossabow island hog hunt


----------



## mattech (Feb 16, 2015)

Leaving tomorrow night, go on a sleep in a parking lot somewhere and go over Wednesday morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey HCREB, how you doing tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

You should check out Billy's earlier in the night. Most erebody gone to bed now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

All are welcome here.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

hey B0$$


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Good luck on the Ossabow hunt matt.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Wycliff, you working tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

H done left. Wish he would have at least said hello.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

yes sir, last one for a few days


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Well I am going to get out of here. Night all and Buckfiddy.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Nite boss good luck Matt


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

nite Kd


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

How about the new cow business fellow? did he make out alright? Hope he ain't pulling a calf tonight up there.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bout de time ya'll slow down for me to halfway keep up, then it comes to a screatching halt. That's alwrite, I know their is a trick to it I'm gonna stumble up on one day. Flop.


Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

Good nite ya'll . I now goin from hya to look up lyrics.. One in my mind right now is "I at de corner of Walk and Don't Walk. Hep me out with a title anyone or come git me.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

nite Scrappy


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Mattech!!
I don't want to talk about workin doe. 
Getting On is the best part and getting off is the anticlimax if you doin what you like.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

True


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 17, 2015)

The bedroom/computer room is 72* ,the livin room is 56*  , the kitchen is 76* since I am cooking a venison roast in the oven and it leaks some heat out. 

Reminds me of coon hunting on oddball nights and weather. Sometime you stroll along and hit a cold spot and walk another 50 feet and be back hot again. Spooky when I hit them cold spots. Feels like death maybe. But I ain't spooky in general .


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 17, 2015)

Scrappy just blew my mind!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Mornin.....nothing to report here. Hope everyone is warm and comfy!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 17, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm frozzen in!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Kan't leave the house, got power tho.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 17, 2015)

Maybe BKW will pour some boiling water on you!!!Maybe she wont?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2015)

Mornin. Been readin back. Yall where useless last night. Not one bit of useful info


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 17, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Mornin. Been readin back. Yall where useless last night. Not one bit of useful info



Pnut saved T's chickens, that was useful


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

The cold air has yet to come.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

That was useful. ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Mernin Hils, JB, mg!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Wtg.. Nutnut. He's always ha a soft spot for cheekuns


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hay.. JeffC


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Hay.. JeffC



Mornin cuzz oops!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Flap it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Flap it?




I thought about it oops, but, so as not to apply any effort or usefulness, I refrained from flopping. Although I'm serious, I'm also a useles Club member with leadership qualities.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the mud plow on the truck, goi to werk.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought about it oops, but, so as not to apply any effort or usefulness, I refrained from flopping. Although I'm serious, I'm also a useles Club member with leadership qualities.



You're sayin I should grow up and be a leader?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Evatang frozed solid up hera.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Limbs still popping like rifle shots.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Baby chics chirpin in a box on the hearth.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Anybody got any bread or milk for sale?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

oops1 said:


> You're sayin I should grow up and be a leader?



No, not at all. I'm saying I don't put effort into flops in order to maintain my useles status as necessary.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Nuttin but rain here T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Premature flops are useles.....I'll throw one or two of those ery now and then.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

That's purty T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Check out klfutrelle's pics in WW thread


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

TP lives in a winter wonderland


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Gotta go put my phone on charge inda truck. I'll miss youz guys.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks pretty T, be careful up there though.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

I got a phone you can borrow, come get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Gotta go put my phone on charge inda truck. I'll miss youz guys.



T.P. = not prepared


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

T.P. = very useles = Big $$$ club funds


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

oops = needs to take lessons, be a leader.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

leaders = Big club $$$


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

premature flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dang T, that looks cold.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Mourning ereboty!


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

hey


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

Morning all,


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeh. TPs cheekins are safe. Fur now. Goin to git cold. Hope you git power back. Not to bad oer here in rockdale and Henry ctys


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 17, 2015)

Very cool pics, T.  I haven't seen trees look like that around where I live in a very long time.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Got a semi-charge right now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Supposed to be 6* inda morn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

No powa sux!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Frigid temps comin.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

dats cold........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Skerls know it's comin too. Saw one out in my backyard firepit this moanin tearin off thin sheets of a cardboard box in there with sticks, and ballin it up and takin it to the nest.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I come from France


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I come from France



you an Martin are brothers????


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

My werk pooter is dead.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

prayers for pooter.........


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry about the pooter


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Morning useless ones, what i miss?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Billy is mad at texters. LOLs


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Billy has to drive with his knee to text.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Billy  has a hard time with tree on  the colum to text.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

You cant text , drank beer and drive.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

lunch time


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

roman nootle wif hot sauce


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

po mans feast


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

lunch time fallooppp


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Goot one hills, you wasnt even trying


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

thanks Mud.  U R rite....  Didn't even know it was time for da flop


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Live from the truck.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Doin about 80 mile per hour right now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Its icy out here. Be careful if y'all get out.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Can't hardly hold it in the road and post.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

TP's slangin it sideways and puttin a ton of dust in the air


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

My wife's car got robbed last night. I just found her coin tray in my ditch. There was a noisey truck drive by about midnight last night.she is all kind of freaked out.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

I hate a danged thief


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

That's not cool, mattech. Did they get anything of any value?


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

What I don't understand is, why would someone break into a car, steal five dollars in change, but leave a $1500 radio, DVD, gps system. They could have at least grabbed the wireless head phones in the center console.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

oops should text while speeding on icey roads


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

I sho do hate a thief.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been lecturing my wife for years about locking up, so when I said so.ething this morning she got mad at me.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

Then she accused me of doing it to teach her a lesson.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> What I don't understand is, why would someone break into a car, steal five dollars in change, but leave a $1500 radio, DVD, gps system. They could have at least grabbed the wireless head phones in the center console.



Kids I reckon


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Lynchin time in Forsyth outskirts


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Kids I reckon



That's what I was thinking, definatley weren't pros.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

At least I found the coin tray, she said that was $30 from GM.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

They are beautiful, thank you so
much, I really appreciate them and the
well wishes.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

Y'all be safe up thera


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> At least I found the coin tray, she said that was $30 from GM.



Not necessarily kids.....I've seen it before and they go through the entire neighborhood usually just looking for quick grab valuables left in car. 

Had it happen to me in my old neighborhood. 

My brother has had it happen to him...as a matter of fact his son was sitting in his car listening to his radio (hadn't been home long) when the dude walked up attempting to get in my brothers truck. Then he saw my brother's son sitting in the car and took off. The next day they found out several of them had gone through the entire neighborhood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> They are beautiful, thank you so
> much, I really appreciate them and the
> well wishes.



Backatcha,  cuzzin Karen!


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> They are beautiful, thank you so
> much, I really appreciate them and the
> well wishes.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

clappin flop


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Them are purty, krun!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Power finally came back on. Done go down to fiddy* in hera.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Morning, what has slipped by me this morning?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Great looking flowers Krun.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Saw that T was slap covered up with ice.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Where erebody go?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Ice storm done shut down Billys.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Yall didn't make proper preparations.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

This is totally unacceptable.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

What were yall thinking, it has been on the news all week.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hay.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Guess KRun I will just push on.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

It hasn't been on cartoon network though.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

I could have swore I heard T say Hay. Guess this cabin fever is taking it's toll on me.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

Herro


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> It hasn't been on cartoon network though.



Hey T, you scared me. I been worried about your bitties.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

it's windy herra in Kite..............seems like an odd statement doesn't it?.......


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not necessarily kids.....I've seen it before and they go through the entire neighborhood usually just looking for quick grab valuables left in car.
> 
> Had it happen to me in my old neighborhood.
> 
> My brother has had it happen to him...as a matter of fact his son was sitting in his car listening to his radio (hadn't been home long) when the dude walked up attempting to get in my brothers truck. Then he saw my brother's son sitting in the car and took off. The next day they found out several of them had gone through the entire neighborhood.



Several people mentioned to my wife on Facebook of seeing the suspicious truck last night. I even walked outside when it drove by. Honestly when I think about it, if it was two guys, on dropped the other off and drive. He could of been hiding while I walked outside. But that's just me speculating.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Chief.



Anytime, BO$$!


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

Good looking flowers krun.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

nitram?


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattech?


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Pnut?


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

pnut flop


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

I am here Ridirt. Right over here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hate a theif mt! Seems to be getting more and more common.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> Several people mentioned to my wife on Facebook of seeing the suspicious truck last night. I even walked outside when it drove by. Honestly when I think about it, if it was two guys, on dropped the other off and drive. He could of been hiding while I walked outside. But that's just me speculating.



Very well could've been Matt. I would check with a couple of your neighbor's if I were you. I'd feel better knowing that it wasn't just your car being targeted.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Wat up dirt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Hate a theif mt! Seems to be getting more and more common.



Howdy NutNut!


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

Sure does Nut., my wife is talking with several on Facebook today. Hopefully someone got a good look of the truck.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Chief!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Bo$$ is up early this day.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

matt hate you got robbed.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ooops!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

TP gone kick the bitty's back outside now.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

anybody seen KyDawg?.....I need to report an inappropriate post....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Bo$$ is up early this day.



Had to get the messicans moving to feed my cows and bust the ice. I have not been out of the yard since the blizzard.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

I am right here Ridirt.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nutnut left for I could say hay


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

I sent KyDawg a PM....he won't answer....guess he's snowed in...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

It must be on your end Ridirt. Can you hear me now?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> TP gone kick the bitty's back outside now.



Holy cow yeah, I had to lissin to them pecking at a cardboard box all night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It must be on your end Ridirt. Can you hear me now?



It's definitely on his end!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

This stupid snow will be here till June. Aint enough hay in in the country to feed that long.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

I think I will pour some molasses on the snow and see if they will eat that.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Hate to hear that MT


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice flowes Krun


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

flop


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Hils slipped in here and stolt one.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Will send out a PM to all later today.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Will send out a PM to all later today.



Thank ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Thank ya



YW oops!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been out fighten texting &driving,Noone cares til they get hit or run off the road.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Gud job J C


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

T P= gud texter & driver!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Bo$$ don't like it at that mallthang he goes to.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Posten on here driven is one thang, if u no wut I mean.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd rather drink and drive dirt rds.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'd rather drink and drive dirt rds.



It's a lot safer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

somebody say drankin and ridin?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'd rather drink and drive dirt rds.



Remember how BkW bounced!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Texts this for me I'm drinken &  driven, if U don't mind.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Billy done went to Spain and blowed a horn.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Poor  horn.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 17, 2015)

LoL@nut


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Y'all is very very quiet up in hera


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Too Quiet.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 17, 2015)

something is up


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Drinkin and textin is unsafe.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

I think ery body gots the hypothermia .. I heard its goin around and I doubt this crew was vaccinated


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

The pulling one over on us Martin.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Drinkin and textin is unsafe.



Especially group texts.. People can say some mean and hurtful things on those.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Flap it nowa?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm glad I'm off the ignore list Charlie


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm glad I'm off the ignore list Charlie



The blizzard wiped out my list Martin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 17, 2015)

I hope your chickens made it through the storm safely Bo$$


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 17, 2015)

I know they mean a lot to you!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 17, 2015)

Gonna take JB jr to the ballfield in a little while......school's canceled, so practice is too.  Good opportunity to get a lot of work in.  Gonna be cold.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 17, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Especially group texts.. People can say some mean and hurtful things on those.



I was on a road trip once, and sent a pic of the arc in St Louis to several folks kind-a saying where I was at in the adventure.......one fella didn't realize it was a group text and went on an expletive laced rant about how awful and ugly the thing was.  Kind-a funny reading that before I got all the "drive safe's" and "very cool's."

Don't include him in group texts anymore.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Shhhhh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey....I'm alone up in hera!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I should get a reward for that!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

That arch is a dang eyesore!


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

hey.....I think the secretary just tooted...........


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

neva mind.......it was me........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

ccherry is hera.....I'll leave and you make a quick post and get yourself a reward too cc.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Has a limit on the amount of people in here, been imposed?


----------



## ccherry (Feb 17, 2015)

A reward fer wut?


----------



## ccherry (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh, I see now.....


----------



## ccherry (Feb 17, 2015)

Nailed it....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

No pre-mature flopping allowed in hera


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

I see the Chief and the green tractor man


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

getting close


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

real close


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

almost


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

cc and i be workin these rewards Karen.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm herra again


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

computer froze up and Karun gots da flop....


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

goot one karun


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> cc and i be workin these rewards Karen.



what rewards, and thanks dirt


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

Fuzzy be hera


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

rewards for nothingness


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

wing wing herro


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

This is for TP


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

this is a lame thread title.........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep we just took change and cigs out of cars when I was a kid.  I'm sure them people thought they spent the change and smoked their cigs. No harm done. Kids today they gotta tear stuff up.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

my first Billy title sucks..........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Kayran posted a peep chic show


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Dert yours is allot better than Jb's


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

This is for Boss


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

T has sum hot chicks now.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

and for the rest of ya


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

I crop dust my apt. Next time I'll go out side


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> and for the rest of ya



Nch has a band?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> This is for Boss



There are several of them now, but it all started in bay Ga. bout 40 years ago. The sport was developed in my warped mind.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

its that time again


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


>



Good one fer the yankee billys


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

time to


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

flop and drank


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Someone deleted post


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

bbl, have fun,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Clean up flop


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

what got deleted


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Miscounted flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> what got deleted



Nothing I got confoosed


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Miscounted flop



Ok just don't do it again.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 17, 2015)

cyl


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Someone deleted post



Not that I know of.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

I got confused on the flop.. 730 got me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Work was a brain drain taday


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Crazy, need to fire some contractors and start over..


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Chics are sunbathing right now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

I can't eat and drive.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Those bitties are hungry T.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Driving to beer store.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

it's cloudy and cold in Kite............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

C ya later, karen.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I can't eat and drive.



Carter's used to have some good fried chicken.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

got to buy an onion..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I can't eat and drive.



Arrive alive, Nut.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

some folks have a highly inflated opinion of them selves


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Still do bo$$!


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

flop?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Good one dirt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

I can flop and drive!^^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been to Kite, but can't remember why?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Or is it drive and flop?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

What was that noise?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Where did that bumper come from?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Nope never been to kite. My buddy from swaynesboro talks about kite


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> some folks have a highly inflated opinion of them selves



please explain.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Liberals say give the isis folks jobs and they won't kill us


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxfive has an ugly chic on.. She is the liberal host. I think they did that on purpose. Fox likes to make lerberals look ugly.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Wife put wild bird feed out and those birds are going crazy. I told her those bird were wild enough


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Chootem boss wild bird taste good


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

cc Rider.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wife put wild bird feed out and those birds are going crazy. I told her those bird were wild enough


Bet they liking that antifreeze water.  I heard some folks use it to poison stray dogs.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't drank from scraps bowl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Oops there he is


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Green tractor man reading up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Fuzzy jrankijg


----------



## ccherry (Feb 17, 2015)

Sup errybody


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Off to practice.. Seed y'all later..alligators


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Watching the news got worked up bigger eared dumbo pres we got


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I was semi useful today  

I feel ashamed


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

KD, you close to Brownville?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Mm is unhappy with his current president.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Drivin home


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Mm is unhappy with his current president.



I shouldn't watch the news.. Makes me mad as elfi at a democrat convention


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as poppop at walmarks at the first of DA month


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as pappy hoel at the the government sending him messages thru the microwave


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as big Steve at a Klan rally


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> KD, you close to Brownville?



Bout 50 miles prolly.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as nic in the duck hunting forum


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as billy with out a free beer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as nut with with a bag of nutless hulls


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mt with out a Minny van


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as JB seen in a WWF t shirt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as boss losing a chicken race


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as fuzzy with out a tent


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mud in a desert


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as tp with out tp


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as hills cleaning a hog for a man with a gimped hand


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as Dave being from Miami


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as Kayran being banned from youtube


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mad oh I am just mad


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mad as rydert losing his tool


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mad as bammer getn pinched by a crab


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mad at hdm03 fixing the clock


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mad as bigs burning his ribs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mad as martin missing a flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mad as oops at the Er


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mad as K about txtn and driving


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as mad as nch living in flordeea


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

I ain't mad no mo


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

You going to Brownsville T?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

I still mad as quack without a twister game


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You going to Brownsville T?



What's wrong with going to vanillaville?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not mad about textin & driven, U hit me doing it.. I'm back-up and running it  to  them next.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

Backen up an running into them again.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

And if I'm drinken, I'll do it again.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 17, 2015)

MM is mad


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as ccherry with a red tractor


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

MM gonna be a leader!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as chief with out a tribe


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Mig is mad ,......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mad as chief with out a tribe



Only got 2.5 of us MM


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Loling at bigs ribs.

The fuzz is a mad poet .


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Wonder if T is in Brownsville yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> Mig is mad ,......



dert here after hours!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> Mig is mad ,......



Mad as hfh with out his teddy


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> please explain.....



You know who...


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> dert here after hours!



I'm being useless


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> You know who...



Well dang!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Time for a


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy flop


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Cooking skeetti


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Goot one mig.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Billy slipped on the ice and fell. He is looking to sue someone.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy slipped on the ice and fell. He is looking to sue someone.



Herd tp sooing that Mexican weather man


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening everyone. Got a few days off gonna do nuthin


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Wish I had some thing to do, so I could put it off.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad as wycliff getn called in on his day off


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

KD, a guy got 6 JD 71 planters up there real cheap. He's sending pics of them and if they're any count and he don't want to ship them I was gonna ride up there and get them.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

TP turning in his welder and torch for a plow and a planter....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> KD, a guy got 6 JD 71 planters up there real cheap. He's sending pics of them and if they're any count and he don't want to ship them I was gonna ride up there and get them.



You are welcome to stay here, or we could meet in Bowling Green for supper or lunch. BG is about 25 south of Brownsville on I65. Just let me know.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

TP gonna be a farmer


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You are welcome to stay here, or we could meet in Bowling Green for supper or lunch. BG is about 25 south of Brownsville on I65. Just let me know.



If I do end up going that way I will for sure let you know. I'll prolly be broke and hungry if I make it that far.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> TP gonna be a farmer



Gonna buy me 5 acres and give it a go. nutnut can't get all the money.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

TP= travelen on a prayer


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Sketti ready ......seed yall tomorrow...

And if any of you folks have no power and need a generator , just shoot me a PM. I got one you can borrow...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Ridirt eating sketti and did not offer us any.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> TP= travelen on a prayer



Living/travelen on a prayer


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 17, 2015)

Gentleman farmer.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

ccherry is probably relaxing by the fire in his shop right now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Drinking a cold beer and reading a gon magazine.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Boots are prolly smoking right now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Move your boots, ccherry!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Get some water!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Feets is hot!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Burning feets flop!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

ccherry running round like a wildman rite now!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Tryin to get them boots off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I'z stuffed now!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Took me an hour but finally got the PM out. We need a PM group.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Left cc out, if someone would forward to him I would appreciate it.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 17, 2015)

Need water!!!


----------



## ccherry (Feb 17, 2015)

I just woke up


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't see how you PM'd that many people. I thought you could only do 10 at a time.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll forward it to tractaman.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

I say chief handles the $'s, he's the treasurer ain't he?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I don't see how you PM'd that many people. I thought you could only do 10 at a time.



It says you can do fifty, but if you miss one tiny period, semi colon, dash or forget to put all the spaces just right, it wont take it. Never mind forgetting to capitalize where you sposed too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I say chief handles the $'s, he's the treasurer ain't he?



If that's the case I shoulda been skimmi....I mean watchin over the $$$ better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm gettin mad as Fuzzy. I put too much HOT water in my cup and now it won't hold all da swiss miss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Should jus drank some alkyhaul.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Dang, Big Chief. That's ruff right thera.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Dark chocklit too.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you drink some of the hot water from the cup, then put your cocoa in? May have to put some ice in it first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I was gonna "_Create the Moment_"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

It's right smack dab at da top T.P., but I ain't spilt nairn yet.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Might need to split it in two cups


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I tried to forward it to all of yall, but it failed, so I just sent it back to da BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I got a holt of it now, Wy. If I get a chance I'mon Happy flop it like Fuzzy did.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff I'll call ya tomorrow!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff to flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeffro


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Thawing out Mullet Roe for tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

10-fo Mudro!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C's cup runneth over.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Yo yo useless bro


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

What did I miss? I don't feel like reading through 30 pages


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening bigs.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Been one of those days!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What did I miss? I don't feel like reading through 30 pages



Mig is mad, Chief spilt summpin and bout 30 pages.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C's cup runneth over.



I snucketh upon it, T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

All the snow still here, it was 4 degrees this morning. Wont be much better tomorrow.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds about right and TP gonna be a farmer


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yo yo useless bro





mark-7mag said:


> What did I miss? I don't feel like reading through 30 pages



Bigsy, 7mag, evenin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I gotz to find me a part-time job.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Sup fellers  

7 mag has good taste in the potato wine


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Bigs is getting a lot of game request on FB.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I still owe you lunch mark


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Potato wine is good tonight


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I will find you and I will kill you


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I still owe you lunch mark



We'll hook up soon


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm watching storage wars


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm watching chopped


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Fuzz wants to get married real bad


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Is it new??


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Like a boss flop


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

peppa pig here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening, guys. 
6am to 8:45pm is a lot longer day than i planned on. Heating up some leftover roast beef and then heading to bed. 
Just wore slap out tonight. Later.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Nite red bammer


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Is it new??



Not sure. I haven't seen this one


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> peppa pig here.



FB request sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Circle thingy spinnin too slow...I'mon slip outta here too.

Nite fellows.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Circle thingy spinnin too slow...I'mon slip outta here too.
> 
> Nite fellows.



Later Chief


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Night brah


----------



## ccherry (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm in. Send me the info when yall figure it out


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Night Chief.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Peanut nut nut in da house


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

I want one of those double trigger rifles like Quigley has got.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Watching chopped 2, my future wife is on rite now!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

K has a bad phone. He cant hear nothing on it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nite chief and bama!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

She's gone be my sqaw, bro!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

The way she says goat chop... Just makes me melt!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Watching chopped 2, my future wife is on rite now!



Dang dude! Which one?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> She's gone be my sqaw, bro!



Wrong type of Idian nut


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

New one bro!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Dang dude! Which one?



The engine judge with the nose rang!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Gots to order me some of bigs rub.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gots to order me some of bigs run.



It's off the chain


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> The engine judge with the nose rang!



I don't think she's an engine Indian. She's a 7-11 Indian


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> K has a bad phone. He cant hear nothing on it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Idian flop


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Request replied to.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

That Quigley is a bad dude.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Got it right now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Billy just jumped off his ol trailer into a pile of snow.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Where'd bronut go  he feelin frisky after watchin his maginarey gf


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Just as well knock this out tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Boss puttin the pressure on


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Now what


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I watching wicked tuna now  on demand


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

They hooked on some chicken of the sea


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Chicken hey I had that fo suppa


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Random thoughts


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't have any


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

On a roll


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Like an egg


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Hard boiled


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Over easy


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Sunny side up


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Sun shine


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Sun fish


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue gill


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Bream


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Crappie


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Crappie flop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

They caught a shaaak


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Boost


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

You go bro!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Bass pro


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Thats some good looking chicken Bigs


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I was on a roll


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Not honor roll though


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thought that was on Sunday, bro?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Bigs is on a roll


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks bro


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Bro???


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Roll us a big one Bigelow


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Hay bro


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

On demand I missed it cause of the walkin dead


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

Hils?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

These judges sux.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Hils bro in da house


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Bo$$???


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Uncle bam bam


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hils havin to werk now, no deer season.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I wish I could still roll one every now and then


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

I got nothin


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Hils havin to werk now, no deer season.



Yes and it ain't no fun


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I quit work today


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I wish I could still roll one every now and then


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

But I got to start again tomorra


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Goin to start plowin up food plots this weekend


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

The work thing gets in the way n


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I quit work today



Fo real?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I was thinkin bout doin the same Hils


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

I fount tp a fo row planter. Didn't have time to stop and see how much they wanted for it though.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Nah mag  still got to grind away


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> But I got to start again tomorra



Good luck with your new job


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

He found some in Kentucky hils


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> he found some in kentucky hils



10-4.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Lets


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Shut


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

This


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Won


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't think I can trick another employer into paying me 7mag 

I came up with a few ideas that save the company 70-80k a year they are waiting for more ideas


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Down


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

This thing is running out of steam


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Almost


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

There


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Hah


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick a fork in it


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

I had an idea they would save $ if I just worked from home and not travel anymore  they loled


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Tp wants bo$$ to buy and pick them up for him.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Flapstick


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

T coming to Kentucky Hils.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

In that case I will take 2 delivered


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2015)

Well?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2015)

Someone get the next I got to be Lftt


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Tp is smart.


----------

